# Algun radioaficionado de la 27?



## jona (Sep 9, 2007)

hola muchachos.
como dice el titulo,hay por este foro entre todos,algun radiaficionados???
especificamente de la 27mghz, o como le dicen de la 11 metros.
tengo un President 2510, aun no lo pude estrenar por estar en reparaciones, pero tengo otro para entretenerme un draft 19.
tengo entendido que hay muchos radiaficionados por la zona de españa....
aca en argentina, tenia un compañero saliendo muy habitualmente a españa,otros a chile,etc...
si alguien se anima a contar unas historias de donde llego a establecer comunicaciones y con que equipo y condiciones,bienvenidos.
saludos desde argentina


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

No soy radioaficionado pero te encontre esto

http://home.zcu.cz/~tomes/lincmods.pdf

http://incolor.inebraska.com/jshorney/2510.htm


----------



## jona (Sep 9, 2007)

como andas fogonazo,che gracias por esos datos compañero,estuve viendolos antes,por que el equipo que compre practicamente estaba nuevo, y cuando lo voy a provar no anda, me gaste mas de 600 en el equipo y antena, para tenerlo actualmente en reparaciones,obviamente no hay reclamos,puesto que cuando me lo provaron unos minutitos andaba bien,pero ahora no anda para nada, y las conexiones realizadas estaban mas que ok, osea antena,fuentes,cables, me dio una mano otro radiaficionado,peroi nada,el equipo no sale ni para atras ni para adelante,mi caballito de batalla es el draft,por lo menos me permite aunque sea trasmitir a alguos lugares cercanos,ya veremos lo que hacemos...
si bien el ser rafiaficionado se trata de un gusto, te recomiendo aunque sea hacercarte a algun radioclub,puesto que es hermoso transmitir...quizas te guste,quizas no.
si bien con internet hoy en dia y la telefonia,el tema esta un poco apagado,pero gente hay.
saludos y gracias por la información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

En mi epoca yo era xx7xxx en VHF. Asi que te comprendo. 
Si te puedo dar alguna mano con el Presi, yo encantado.


----------



## jona (Sep 9, 2007)

hola fogonazo gracias por la mano compañero, por el momento lo mande a reparar a un radiaficionado que se dedicaba a esto, espero poder salir cuanto antes.

en cuanto a la licencia,tego que ir a tramitarla a un radioclub,pero como sabras uno a veces lo posterga por el laburo y el estudio...
saludos y nuevamente gracias...


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 10, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En mi epoca yo era XX7XXX en VHF.


Ahh, asi que no sos de la Via Lactea. Mejor edita eso para conservar el anonimato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

Cuando me mude de sistema solar deje de renovarla, asi que caduco !
Igualmente para no perjudicar al terricola actual poseedor de la licencia la edite !!

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2007)

En mi epoca yo era 30WF168, y realicé grandes contactos por todo el mundo con mi PRESIDENT LINCOLN. Creo que 10m y 11m se han quedado desiertas, imagino que hoy dia debe estar igual (de vacia).

Un cordial saludo y recuerdos a todos aquellos que nos tirábamos horas delante de la emisora dando por el saco a los vecinos que intentaban ver la tv.


----------



## jona (Sep 10, 2007)

hola tecnicdeso.
aun por estos lados, en argentina hay personas con sus radios de banda ciudadana encendidos, por lo general se comunican con gente de aqui de el interior de argentina y proximidades a su estacion,pero no es como antes, varios radiaficionados amigos ya tienen equipos VHF/UHF, mas completitos,pero para empezar con un 10 y 11 metros president hr 2510 no esta nada mal, con una antena super simil magun,con planos.
saludos


----------

